# Solved: Keyboard Virus (includes HJT log)



## pedrotome (Jun 1, 2008)

Hi. I believe I have some sort of a Keyboard Virus.
*What it does:
*When I press/type/whatever "@" (Alt Gr + 2) [no quotes, obviously], all user processes are killed. As you might believe, it's kind of annoying.....
*What I did:
*I ran Virus, Spyware, Rootkits, other Malware, Registry, etc scans and nothing was found.
I also have a HJT log, which is this:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 21:02:08, on 01-06-2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16640)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Programas\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Programas\TGTSoft\StyleXP\StyleXPService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Programas\Ficheiros comuns\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Programas\Ficheiros comuns\Autodesk Shared\Service\AdskScSrv.exe
C:\Programas\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgfws8.exe
C:\Programas\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\Programas\Ficheiros comuns\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\Programas\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Programas\Autodesk\3ds Max 9\mentalray\satellite\raysat_3dsmax9_32server.exe
C:\Programas\Alcohol Soft\Alcohol 120\StarWind\StarWindServiceAE.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Godlike Developers\RAM Saver Pro\ramsaverpro.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgam.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgrsx.exe
C:\Programas\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgemc.exe
C:\Programas\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Programas\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.pt/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = Hiperligações
R3 - URLSearchHook: Best Security Tips Toolbar - {da30eff8-ccc6-4162-a20d-67402a26a215} - C:\Programas\Best_Security_Tips\tbBes0.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Programas\Ficheiros comuns\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Programas\AVG\AVG8\avgssie.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Programas\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Programas\Ficheiros comuns\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: AVGTOOLBAR - {A057A204-BACC-4D26-9990-79A187E2698E} - C:\Programas\AVG\AVG8\avgtoolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: Multi Media Toolbar - {b5146c40-189a-4311-bda9-fbae3e023187} - C:\Programas\Multi_Media\tbMult.dll
O2 - BHO: TGTSoft Explorer Toolbar Changer - {C333CF63-767F-4831-94AC-E683D962C63C} - C:\Programas\TGTSoft\StyleXP\TGT_BHO.dll
O2 - BHO: Best Security Tips Toolbar - {da30eff8-ccc6-4162-a20d-67402a26a215} - C:\Programas\Best_Security_Tips\tbBes0.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Multi Media Toolbar - {b5146c40-189a-4311-bda9-fbae3e023187} - C:\Programas\Multi_Media\tbMult.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Best Security Tips Toolbar - {da30eff8-ccc6-4162-a20d-67402a26a215} - C:\Programas\Best_Security_Tips\tbBes0.dll
O3 - Toolbar: QT Breadcrumbs Address Bar - {af83e43c-dd2b-4787-826b-31b17dee52ed} - mscoree.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: AVGTOOLBAR - {A057A204-BACC-4D26-9990-79A187E2698E} - C:\Programas\AVG\AVG8\avgtoolbar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Programas\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] C:\Programas\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATICCC] "C:\Programas\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe" runtime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cmaudio] RunDll32 cmicnfg.cpl,CMICtrlWnd
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DrvIcon] C:\Programas\Vista Drive Icon\DrvIcon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Programas\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Programas\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Programas\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Programas\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG8_TRAY] C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KernelFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -k
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Programas\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [STYLEXP] C:\Programas\TGTSoft\StyleXP\StyleXP.exe -Hide
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [RAMSaverPro] C:\Program Files\Godlike Developers\RAM Saver Pro\ramsaverpro.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AlcoholAutomount] "C:\Programas\Alcohol Soft\Alcohol 120\axcmd.exe" /automount
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NBJ] "C:\Programas\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\NBJ.exe"
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [] (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [ATICCC] "C:\Programas\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe" runtime (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [DWQueuedReporting] "C:\PROGRA~1\FICHEI~1\MICROS~1\DW\dwtrig20.exe" -t (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [] (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: Stardock ObjectDock.lnk = C:\Programas\Stardock\ObjectDock\ObjectDock.exe
O4 - Global Startup: ATI CATALYST System Tray.lnk = C:\Programas\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\CLI.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Diciopédia X DVD Tray.lnk = C:\Programas\Porto Editora Multimedia\Diciopedia X DVD\TaskIconDiciopX.exe
O4 - Global Startup: VIA RAID TOOL.lnk = C:\Programas\VIA\RAID\raid_tool.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &ieSpell Options - res://C:\Programas\ieSpell\iespell.dll/SPELLOPTION.HTM
O8 - Extra context menu item: Check &Spelling - res://C:\Programas\ieSpell\iespell.dll/SPELLCHECK.HTM
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Lookup on Merriam Webster - file://C:\Programas\ieSpell\Merriam Webster.HTM
O8 - Extra context menu item: Lookup on Wikipedia - file://C:\Programas\ieSpell\wikipedia.HTM
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Programas\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Programas\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: ieSpell - {0E17D5B7-9F5D-4fee-9DF6-CA6EE38B68A8} - C:\Programas\ieSpell\iespell.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ieSpell - {0E17D5B7-9F5D-4fee-9DF6-CA6EE38B68A8} - C:\Programas\ieSpell\iespell.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {1606D6F9-9D3B-4aea-A025-ED5B2FD488E7} - C:\Programas\ieSpell\iespell.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ieSpell Options - {1606D6F9-9D3B-4aea-A025-ED5B2FD488E7} - C:\Programas\ieSpell\iespell.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Programas\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Programas\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: Photobucket Publisher - http://s3.photobucket.com/csve/ie_plugin.php
O16 - DPF: {1239CC52-59EF-4DFA-8C61-90FFA846DF7E} (Musicnotes Viewer) - http://www.musicnotes.com/download/mnviewer.cab
O16 - DPF: {14B87622-7E19-4EA8-93B3-97215F77A6BC} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {1D4DB7D2-6EC9-47A3-BD87-1E41684E07BB} - http://ak.exe.imgfarm.com/images/nocache/funwebproducts/ei/ZwinkyInitialSetup1.0.0.15.cab
O16 - DPF: {20A60F0D-9AFA-4515-A0FD-83BD84642501} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab56986.cab
O16 - DPF: {39B0684F-D7BF-4743-B050-FDC3F48F7E3B} - http://www.fileplanet.com/fpdlmgr/cabs/FPDC_2.3.2.100.cab
O16 - DPF: {67DABFBF-D0AB-41FA-9C46-CC0F21721616} (DivXBrowserPlugin Object) - http://go.divx.com/plugin/DivXBrowserPlugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {AF2E62B6-F9E1-4D4F-A10A-9DC8E6DCBCC0} (VideoEgg ActiveX Loader) - http://update.videoegg.com/Install/Windows/Initial/VideoEggPublisher.exe
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (MSN Games - Installer) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/ZIntro.cab56649.cab
O16 - DPF: {BDBDE413-7B1C-4C68-A8FF-C5B2B4090876} (F-Secure Online Scanner 3.3) - http://support.f-secure.com/ols/fscax.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O16 - DPF: {F5A7706B-B9C0-4C89-A715-7A0C6B05DD48} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab56986.cab
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Programas\AVG\AVG8\avgpp.dll
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple, Inc. - C:\Programas\Ficheiros comuns\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: Autodesk Licensing Service - Autodesk - C:\Programas\Ficheiros comuns\Autodesk Shared\Service\AdskScSrv.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - GRISOFT s.r.o. - C:\Programas\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: AVG8 E-mail Scanner (avg8emc) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG8 WatchDog (avg8wd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG8 Firewall (avgfws8) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgfws8.exe
O23 - Service: ##Id_String1.6844F930_1628_4223_B5CC_5BB94B879762## (Bonjour Service) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Programas\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Macrovision Europe Ltd. - C:\Programas\Ficheiros comuns\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Programas\Ficheiros comuns\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: InCD Helper (InCDsrv) - Nero AG - C:\Programas\Ahead\InCD\InCDsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Serviço iPod (iPod Service) - Apple Inc. - C:\Programas\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Macromedia Licensing Service - Unknown owner - C:\Programas\Ficheiros comuns\Macromedia Shared\Service\Macromedia Licensing.exe
O23 - Service: mental ray 3.5 Satellite (32-bit) (mi-raysat_3dsmax9_32) - Unknown owner - C:\Programas\Autodesk\3ds Max 9\mentalray\satellite\raysat_3dsmax9_32server.exe
O23 - Service: StarWind AE Service (StarWindServiceAE) - Rocket Division Software - C:\Programas\Alcohol Soft\Alcohol 120\StarWind\StarWindServiceAE.exe
O23 - Service: StyleXPService - Unknown owner - C:\Programas\TGTSoft\StyleXP\StyleXPService.exe

--
End of file - 11829 bytes

I went to www.helpwithpcs.com, but they didn't tell me how to fix this yet, so I came here.....
Hope you guys can sort it out!!!

Oh, a little note:
I've been messing with .vbs files, but I don't know much about that... I got some scripts I wrote. Simple stuff. Is it possible that this "virus" is just a .vbs file??? (Why I ask: the .vbs I wrote didn't show up on the scans, so this "virus" wouldn't show up too.....)

Thank you VERY much!!!


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Hi Welcome to TSG!!

Are you sure you didn't create a vbs that is affecting your keyboard?

Please download *Malwarebytes Anti-Malware* and save it to your desktop. _alternate download link 1_ _alternate download link 2_
Make sure you are connected to the Internet.
Double-click on *Download_mbam-setup.exe* to install the application.
When the installation begins, follow the prompts and do not make any changes to default settings.
When installation has finished, make sure you leave both of these checked:
*Update Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*
*Launch Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*

Then click *Finish*.
MBAM will automatically start and you will be asked to update the program before performing a scan. If an update is found, the program will automatically update itself. Press the *OK* button to close that box and continue. _If you encounter any problems while downloading the updates, manually download them from here and just double-click on mbam-rules.exe to install._
On the Scanner tab:
Make sure the "*Perform Quick Scan*" option is selected.
Then click on the *Scan* button.

If asked to select the drives to scan, leave all the drives selected and click on the *Start Scan* button.
The scan will begin and "_Scan in progress_" will show at the top. It may take some time to complete so please be patient.
When the scan is finished, a message box will say "_The scan completed successfully. Click 'Show Results' to display all objects found_".
Click *OK* to close the message box and continue with the removal process.
Back at the main Scanner screen, click on the *Show Results* button to see a list of any malware that was found.
Make sure that *everything is checked*, and click *Remove Selected*.
When removal is completed, a log report will open in Notepad and you may be prompted to restart your computer. _(see Note below)_
The log is automatically saved and can be viewed by clicking the *Logs* tab in MBAM.
Copy and paste the contents of that report in your next reply with a new hijackthis log.
_*Note*: If MBAM encounters a file that is difficult to remove, you will be presented with 1 of 2 prompts. Click OK to either and let MBAM proceed with the disinfection process. If asked to restart the computer, please do so immediately. Failure to reboot will prevent MBAM from removing all the malware._


----------



## pedrotome (Jun 1, 2008)

MBAM log:

Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware 1.14
Database version: 826

23:23:54 04-06-2008
mbam-log-6-4-2008 (23-23-54).txt

Scan type: Quick Scan
Objects scanned: 48639
Time elapsed: 28 minute(s), 21 second(s)

Memory Processes Infected: 0
Memory Modules Infected: 0
Registry Keys Infected: 33
Registry Values Infected: 2
Registry Data Items Infected: 0
Folders Infected: 12
Files Infected: 14

Memory Processes Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Memory Modules Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys Infected:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{e282c728-189d-419e-8ee2-1601f4b39ba5} (Adware.VideoEgg) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{e1a63484-a022-4d42-830a-fbd411514440} (Adware.VideoEgg) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{dc3a04ee-cdd7-4407-915c-a5502f97eecd} (Adware.VideoEgg) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{db8cce99-59c6-4552-8bfc-058feb38d6ce} (Adware.VideoEgg) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{d17726cc-d4dd-4c4a-9671-471d56e413b5} (Adware.VideoEgg) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\videoegg.activexloader (Adware.VideoEgg) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\videoegg.activexloader.1 (Adware.VideoEgg) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{c5041fd9-4819-4dc4-b20e-c950b5b03d2a} (Adware.VideoEgg) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{bb187c0d-6f53-4f3e-9590-98fd3a7364a2} (Adware.VideoEgg) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{af2e62b6-f9e1-4d4f-a10a-9dc8e6dcbcc0} (Adware.VideoEgg) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Code Store Database\Distribution Units\{af2e62b6-f9e1-4d4f-a10a-9dc8e6dcbcc0} (Adware.VideoEgg) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{ad5915ea-b61a-4dba-b5c8-ef4b2df0a3c7} (Adware.VideoEgg) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{ad0a3058-fd49-4f98-a514-fd055201835e} (Adware.VideoEgg) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{a58c497b-3ee2-45e7-9594-daca6be2a0d0} (Adware.VideoEgg) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{a3d06987-c35e-49e4-8fe2-ac67b9fbfb4c} (Adware.VideoEgg) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{9856e2d8-ffb2-4fe5-8cad-d5ad6a35a804} (Adware.VideoEgg) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{8f6a82a2-d7b1-443e-bb9f-f7dc887dd618} (Adware.VideoEgg) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{88d6cf0e-cf70-4c24-bf6e-e4e414bc649c} (Adware.VideoEgg) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{83dfb6ee-ab18-41b5-86d4-b544a141d67e} (Adware.VideoEgg) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{5c29c7e4-5321-4cad-be2e-877666bed5df} (Adware.VideoEgg) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{3f91eb90-ef62-44ee-a685-fac29af111cd} (Adware.VideoEgg) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{1a8642f1-dc80-4edc-a39d-0fb62a58b455} (Adware.VideoEgg) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{168dc258-1455-4e61-8590-9dac2f27b675} (Adware.VideoEgg) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{147a976f-eee1-4377-8ea7-4716e4cdd239} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{56256a51-b582-467e-b8d4-7786eda79ae0} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{56256a51-b582-467e-b8d4-7786eda79ae0} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Code Store Database\Distribution Units\{1d4db7d2-6ec9-47a3-bd87-1e41684e07bb} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\VideoEgg (Adware.VideoEgg) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\MozillaPlugins\@videoegg.com/Publisher,version=1.5 (Adware.VideoEgg) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\VideoEgg (Adware.VideoEgg) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\MozillaPlugins\@videoegg.com/Publisher,version=1.5 (Adware.VideoEgg) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\MediaHoldings (Adware.PlayMP3Z) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\ShoppingReport (Adware.Shopping.Report) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

Registry Values Infected:
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Extensions\CmdMapping\{c5428486-50a0-4a02-9d20-520b59a9f9b2} (Adware.Shopping.Report) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Extensions\CmdMapping\{c5428486-50a0-4a02-9d20-520b59a9f9b3} (Adware.Shopping.Report) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

Registry Data Items Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Folders Infected:
C:\Documents and Settings\Pedro\Application Data\ShoppingReport (Adware.Shopping.Report) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Pedro\Application Data\ShoppingReport\cs (Adware.Shopping.Report) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Pedro\Application Data\ShoppingReport\cs\db (Adware.Shopping.Report) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Pedro\Application Data\ShoppingReport\cs\dwld (Adware.Shopping.Report) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Pedro\Application Data\ShoppingReport\cs\report (Adware.Shopping.Report) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Pedro\Application Data\ShoppingReport\cs\res1 (Adware.Shopping.Report) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Bela\Application Data\ShoppingReport (Adware.Shopping.Report) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Bela\Application Data\ShoppingReport\cs (Adware.Shopping.Report) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Bela\Application Data\ShoppingReport\cs\db (Adware.Shopping.Report) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Bela\Application Data\ShoppingReport\cs\dwld (Adware.Shopping.Report) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Bela\Application Data\ShoppingReport\cs\report (Adware.Shopping.Report) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Bela\Application Data\ShoppingReport\cs\res1 (Adware.Shopping.Report) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

Files Infected:
C:\Documents and Settings\Pedro\Application Data\ShoppingReport\cs\Config.xml (Adware.Shopping.Report) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Pedro\Application Data\ShoppingReport\cs\db\Aliases.dbs (Adware.Shopping.Report) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Pedro\Application Data\ShoppingReport\cs\db\Sites.dbs (Adware.Shopping.Report) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Pedro\Application Data\ShoppingReport\cs\dwld\WhiteList.xip (Adware.Shopping.Report) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Pedro\Application Data\ShoppingReport\cs\report\aggr_storage.xml (Adware.Shopping.Report) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Pedro\Application Data\ShoppingReport\cs\report\send_storage.xml (Adware.Shopping.Report) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Pedro\Application Data\ShoppingReport\cs\res1\WhiteList.dbs (Adware.Shopping.Report) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Bela\Application Data\ShoppingReport\cs\Config.xml (Adware.Shopping.Report) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Bela\Application Data\ShoppingReport\cs\db\Aliases.dbs (Adware.Shopping.Report) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Bela\Application Data\ShoppingReport\cs\db\Sites.dbs (Adware.Shopping.Report) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Bela\Application Data\ShoppingReport\cs\dwld\WhiteList.xip (Adware.Shopping.Report) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Bela\Application Data\ShoppingReport\cs\report\aggr_storage.xml (Adware.Shopping.Report) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Bela\Application Data\ShoppingReport\cs\report\send_storage.xml (Adware.Shopping.Report) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Bela\Application Data\ShoppingReport\cs\res1\WhiteList.dbs (Adware.Shopping.Report) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

HJT log:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 23:25:20, on 04-06-2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16640)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Programas\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Programas\TGTSoft\StyleXP\StyleXPService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Programas\Ficheiros comuns\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Programas\Ficheiros comuns\Autodesk Shared\Service\AdskScSrv.exe
C:\Programas\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\FICHEI~1\Stardock\SDMCP.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgfws8.exe
C:\Programas\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\Programas\Ficheiros comuns\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\Programas\Autodesk\3ds Max 9\mentalray\satellite\raysat_3dsmax9_32server.exe
C:\Programas\Alcohol Soft\Alcohol 120\StarWind\StarWindServiceAE.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Programas\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RunDll32.exe
C:\Programas\Vista Drive Icon\DrvIcon.exe
C:\Programas\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgam.exe
C:\Programas\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgrsx.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgnsx.exe
C:\Programas\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Programas\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Godlike Developers\RAM Saver Pro\ramsaverpro.exe
C:\Programas\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Programas\Porto Editora Multimedia\Diciopedia X DVD\TaskIconDiciopX.exe
C:\Programas\VIA\RAID\raid_tool.exe
C:\Programas\Stardock\ObjectDock\ObjectDock.exe
C:\progra~1\mozill~1\firefox.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE
C:\Programas\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.pt/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = Hiperligações
R3 - URLSearchHook: Best Security Tips Toolbar - {da30eff8-ccc6-4162-a20d-67402a26a215} - C:\Programas\Best_Security_Tips\tbBes0.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Programas\Ficheiros comuns\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Programas\AVG\AVG8\avgssie.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Programas\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Programas\Ficheiros comuns\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: AVGTOOLBAR - {A057A204-BACC-4D26-9990-79A187E2698E} - C:\Programas\AVG\AVG8\avgtoolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: Multi Media Toolbar - {b5146c40-189a-4311-bda9-fbae3e023187} - C:\Programas\Multi_Media\tbMult.dll
O2 - BHO: TGTSoft Explorer Toolbar Changer - {C333CF63-767F-4831-94AC-E683D962C63C} - C:\Programas\TGTSoft\StyleXP\TGT_BHO.dll
O2 - BHO: Best Security Tips Toolbar - {da30eff8-ccc6-4162-a20d-67402a26a215} - C:\Programas\Best_Security_Tips\tbBes0.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Multi Media Toolbar - {b5146c40-189a-4311-bda9-fbae3e023187} - C:\Programas\Multi_Media\tbMult.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Best Security Tips Toolbar - {da30eff8-ccc6-4162-a20d-67402a26a215} - C:\Programas\Best_Security_Tips\tbBes0.dll
O3 - Toolbar: QT Breadcrumbs Address Bar - {af83e43c-dd2b-4787-826b-31b17dee52ed} - mscoree.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: AVGTOOLBAR - {A057A204-BACC-4D26-9990-79A187E2698E} - C:\Programas\AVG\AVG8\avgtoolbar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Programas\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] C:\Programas\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATICCC] "C:\Programas\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe" runtime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cmaudio] RunDll32 cmicnfg.cpl,CMICtrlWnd
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DrvIcon] C:\Programas\Vista Drive Icon\DrvIcon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Programas\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Programas\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Programas\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Programas\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG8_TRAY] C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KernelFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -k
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ZoneAlarm Client] "C:\Programas\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Programas\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [STYLEXP] C:\Programas\TGTSoft\StyleXP\StyleXP.exe -Hide
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [RAMSaverPro] C:\Program Files\Godlike Developers\RAM Saver Pro\ramsaverpro.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AlcoholAutomount] "C:\Programas\Alcohol Soft\Alcohol 120\axcmd.exe" /automount
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NBJ] "C:\Programas\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\NBJ.exe"
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [] (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [ATICCC] "C:\Programas\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe" runtime (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [DWQueuedReporting] "C:\PROGRA~1\FICHEI~1\MICROS~1\DW\dwtrig20.exe" -t (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [] (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: Stardock ObjectDock.lnk = C:\Programas\Stardock\ObjectDock\ObjectDock.exe
O4 - Global Startup: ATI CATALYST System Tray.lnk = C:\Programas\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\CLI.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Diciopédia X DVD Tray.lnk = C:\Programas\Porto Editora Multimedia\Diciopedia X DVD\TaskIconDiciopX.exe
O4 - Global Startup: VIA RAID TOOL.lnk = C:\Programas\VIA\RAID\raid_tool.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &ieSpell Options - res://C:\Programas\ieSpell\iespell.dll/SPELLOPTION.HTM
O8 - Extra context menu item: Check &Spelling - res://C:\Programas\ieSpell\iespell.dll/SPELLCHECK.HTM
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Lookup on Merriam Webster - file://C:\Programas\ieSpell\Merriam Webster.HTM
O8 - Extra context menu item: Lookup on Wikipedia - file://C:\Programas\ieSpell\wikipedia.HTM
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Programas\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Programas\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: ieSpell - {0E17D5B7-9F5D-4fee-9DF6-CA6EE38B68A8} - C:\Programas\ieSpell\iespell.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ieSpell - {0E17D5B7-9F5D-4fee-9DF6-CA6EE38B68A8} - C:\Programas\ieSpell\iespell.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {1606D6F9-9D3B-4aea-A025-ED5B2FD488E7} - C:\Programas\ieSpell\iespell.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ieSpell Options - {1606D6F9-9D3B-4aea-A025-ED5B2FD488E7} - C:\Programas\ieSpell\iespell.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Programas\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Programas\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: Photobucket Publisher - http://s3.photobucket.com/csve/ie_plugin.php
O16 - DPF: {1239CC52-59EF-4DFA-8C61-90FFA846DF7E} (Musicnotes Viewer) - http://www.musicnotes.com/download/mnviewer.cab
O16 - DPF: {14B87622-7E19-4EA8-93B3-97215F77A6BC} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {20A60F0D-9AFA-4515-A0FD-83BD84642501} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab56986.cab
O16 - DPF: {39B0684F-D7BF-4743-B050-FDC3F48F7E3B} - http://www.fileplanet.com/fpdlmgr/cabs/FPDC_2.3.2.100.cab
O16 - DPF: {67DABFBF-D0AB-41FA-9C46-CC0F21721616} (DivXBrowserPlugin Object) - http://go.divx.com/plugin/DivXBrowserPlugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (MSN Games - Installer) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/ZIntro.cab56649.cab
O16 - DPF: {BDBDE413-7B1C-4C68-A8FF-C5B2B4090876} (F-Secure Online Scanner 3.3) - http://support.f-secure.com/ols/fscax.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O16 - DPF: {F5A7706B-B9C0-4C89-A715-7A0C6B05DD48} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab56986.cab
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Programas\AVG\AVG8\avgpp.dll
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple, Inc. - C:\Programas\Ficheiros comuns\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: Autodesk Licensing Service - Autodesk - C:\Programas\Ficheiros comuns\Autodesk Shared\Service\AdskScSrv.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - GRISOFT s.r.o. - C:\Programas\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: AVG8 E-mail Scanner (avg8emc) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG8 WatchDog (avg8wd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG8 Firewall (avgfws8) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgfws8.exe
O23 - Service: ##Id_String1.6844F930_1628_4223_B5CC_5BB94B879762## (Bonjour Service) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Programas\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Macrovision Europe Ltd. - C:\Programas\Ficheiros comuns\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Programas\Ficheiros comuns\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: InCD Helper (InCDsrv) - Nero AG - C:\Programas\Ahead\InCD\InCDsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Serviço iPod (iPod Service) - Apple Inc. - C:\Programas\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Macromedia Licensing Service - Unknown owner - C:\Programas\Ficheiros comuns\Macromedia Shared\Service\Macromedia Licensing.exe
O23 - Service: mental ray 3.5 Satellite (32-bit) (mi-raysat_3dsmax9_32) - Unknown owner - C:\Programas\Autodesk\3ds Max 9\mentalray\satellite\raysat_3dsmax9_32server.exe
O23 - Service: StarWind AE Service (StarWindServiceAE) - Rocket Division Software - C:\Programas\Alcohol Soft\Alcohol 120\StarWind\StarWindServiceAE.exe
O23 - Service: StyleXPService - Unknown owner - C:\Programas\TGTSoft\StyleXP\StyleXPService.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Zone Labs, LLC - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe

--
End of file - 12340 bytes


----------



## pedrotome (Jun 1, 2008)

Hohohohoho! I found out what was happening!
It's not a virus. Not malware.
It's a shortcut. I installed RAM Saver Pro (an application that defragments RAM) and Zone Alarm firewall. When I pressed Alt Gr+2 (to type an @), ZoneAlarm said that killproc.exe was trying to communicate with blablabla, etc. I checked where killproc.exe was and it was in RAM Saver Pro's program folder. I opened RAM Saver Pro and edited the shortcut to Force Kill All Applications (which was AltGr+2).

OK, solved.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Whew! 

Well you did get rid of some malware! 

*Run HJT again and put a check in the following:*

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: QT Breadcrumbs Address Bar - {af83e43c-dd2b-4787-826b-31b17dee52ed} - mscoree.dll (file missing)

*Close all applications and browser windows before you click "fix checked".*








Your *Java* is out of date. Older versions have vulnerabilities that malware can use to infect your system. Please follow these steps to remove older version of *Java* components and upgrade the application. Beware it is NOT supported for use in 9x or ME and probably will not install in those systems

*Upgrading Java*:


Download the latest version of *Java Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 Update 6*.
Scroll down to where it says * Java Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 Update 6. The Java SE Runtime Environment (JRE) allows end-users to run Java applications* (the fifth one in the list)..
Click the "*Download*" button to the right. A new page will open.
Select your platform and check the box that says: *I agree to the Java SE Runtime Environment 6 License Agreement*.
Click *Continue*.
Click on the link under *Windows Offline Installation* (jre-6u6-windows-i586-p.exe) and save it to your desktop. Do NOT use the Sun Download Manager.
Go to *Start* - *Control Panel*, double-click on *Add/Remove *programs and remove all older versions of Java.
Check any item with Java Runtime Environment *(JRE or J2SE)* in the name.
Click the Remove or Change/Remove button.
Repeat as many times as necessary to remove each Java version.
Reboot your computer once all Java components are removed.
Close any programs you may have running - especially your web browser.
Then from your desktop double-click on the download to install the newest version.


----------

